# Exfoliate AFTER toner?



## Leij (Dec 6, 2006)

I was reading on paulas choice website, her step by step guide.

She puts exfoliating after toner, and I was wondering if it really matters.

What do you do?

I use toner AFTER exfoliating..Now it feels like Im doing it wrong. :kopfkratz:

http://www.paulaschoice.com/shop/Pau...yStepGuide.pdf


----------



## Becka (Dec 6, 2006)

i always thought toner was the final step in the skin care regimen ..... to remove any last traces of anything. me thinks Paula's wrong !


----------



## Leij (Dec 6, 2006)

I thought it was supposed to be at the end as well.


----------



## monniej (Dec 6, 2006)

i tone just before moisturizing, my second to last step. i think paula has this one wrong.


----------



## Leij (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for your replies. ^^ Ill just stick to how Im doing it now then.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 6, 2006)

same here.


----------



## jessimau (Dec 6, 2006)

She puts it in that order because she doesn't recommend manual exfoliation, but chemical exfoliation. It wouldn't make any sense to put on an AHA gel and then use toner, but it makes sense to cleanse, scrub, and then tone. The order just depends on the type of exfoliation you're using.


----------



## Leij (Dec 6, 2006)

Ah I see! Not that I know much about exfoliants. I just use some facewash with tiny scrubbythings in it.

Why wouldnt it make any sense to use toner after an AHA exfoliant?

Sorry if its a dumb question. * ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## jessimau (Dec 6, 2006)

That's ok...not a dumb question at all. Using toner after an AHA gel/liquid/cream would be like using toner after your moisturizer -- it would take off what you just put on. If you have a moisturizing spray as a toner, you could use that any time, though.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 7, 2006)

Thansk for pointing that out Jessica!


----------



## Leony (Dec 7, 2006)

I agree.


----------



## Leij (Dec 7, 2006)

Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessimau (Dec 7, 2006)

You're welcome! I'm glad I was able to be of help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

When my skin started acting up, I started doing research on skin care (it's how I keep myself from stressing).


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi,

I've *never *hear of toner before exfoliating.


----------



## LVA (Dec 9, 2006)

thanx for the explanation. I also exfoliate first , then use toner


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 9, 2006)

:dito:


----------



## ladybug2a (Dec 9, 2006)

*thx jess great tip*


----------



## tinkerbellz (Dec 11, 2006)

thanks for the explanation, i guess its important to consider which type of exfoliation


----------

